# Problemas com placa de Rede

## assamita

Bom sou iniciante no mundo gento, baixei e instalei o gentoo pelo handbook contido no proprio site da gentoo, tenho um athlon 64bit com placa mae Asus K8V-X, bom meu problema é o seguinte:

Apos instalar e seguir tudo direitinho, quando estou no sitema minha placa de rede não pega ip nem em dhcp, e nem se eu setar os ip nos arquivos confs.

Detalhe se eu setar o ip nos conf, ele ping a placa, mas nao pinga o modem e nem o outro micro. O que poderia estar ocorrendo!? alguem pode me ajudar?!

Ps: Se eu bootar pelo cd de instalçao a maquina navega normalmente.

Obrigado Pela Atenção.

----------

## Vanquirius

Você carregou o módulo da sua placa de rede?

----------

## assamita

hum... derrepente não, estou tentando descobrir qual é  o modulo da placa para carrregar ou descarregar e carregar se for o caso, a placa eh uma Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev3), olhei pelo manual da placa, e pelo lspci

----------

## xef

A placa aparece num ifconfig -a ?

----------

## assamita

sim, se eu der um ifconfig -a, aparece a eth0 mas sem nenhuma informaçõo, aparece o lo com algumas informações, e o sit0 sem nenhum informação também, quando dhcpcd inicia, ele sobe a placa e diz issu:

Starting eth0:

Bringing up eth0

configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

dchp

runnig dhcp  ( aqui ele fica ateh nao conseguir pegar ip e em vez de dar estatus OK ele da estatus !! )

ERROR: Problem starting needed services

"netmount" was not started.

ai se eu setar o ip no /etc/conf.d/net

e dar o comando /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

ele upa normal, e so se pinga e nao faz nada mais como ja havia falado

alguma ideia!? 

 :Sad: 

----------

## Mythos

no boot cd faz:

```

lspci
```

ou

```
lspci |grep Ethernet
```

0000:05:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5782 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

0000:05:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

são as minhas placas de rede, isto ajuda bastante quando vais configurar o kernel!

E já agora posta ai o teu /etc/conf.d/net.

Olha verifica se tens linkado o /etc/init.d/net.etho para o /etc/init.d/net.lo!!!

```
ln -sf /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.lo
```

e se tiveres mais algum net.xxxx

faz também

```

ln -sf /etc/init.d/net.xxxx /etc/init.d/net.lo
```

----------

## assamita

a eu usei o genkernel e o gentoo-source, na parte do kernel pode ser algo relacionado a issu!? agora que me lembrei vendo o colega ali mencionar kernel.

sim ha o link da net.eth0 --> net.lo

e meu net.conf deixei em branco, para assumir DCHP

----------

## Mythos

```
ifconfig
```

Qual é o teu output o meu é este:

```
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:316 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:316 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:10365 (10.1 Kb)  TX bytes:10365 (10.1 Kb)

ra0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:09:22:4E:DF

          inet addr:192.168.1.6  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::211:9ff:fe22:4edf/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:4489 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3055 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:18 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1351790 (1.2 Mb)  TX bytes:339743 (331.7 Kb)

          Interrupt:209 Base address:0x8000

```

Eu acho que tenho isto no /.../conf.d/net:

config_ra0=( "dhcp" )

----------

## assamita

Gente descobri o por que a placa não fuciona, seguinte para Usuarios da Placa Mãe Asus K8V-X que usa a Placa de Rede Marvell Yukon Gigabit, tein que baixar o "Driver" Dela no site do fabricante, pois pelo que li, o driver que vein no 2.6 não é compativel com todos os modelos da linha, e em alguns tein bugs, Apos eu baixar o driver que é de facil instalção a placa funcionou Normalmente ^^

Obrigado pela ajuda de todos, muito Obrigado mesmo, agora poderei me aprofundar mais no universo GENTOO.

Grato

Assamita

----------

